# I'm gonna write a new story!



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

So, I'm about to embark on my most challenging project yet, a 50,000+ word novella.

No title for it yet!

These are the characters so far:

Tanya - main character
Marcus - Tanya's Fiance
Ernest
Marie
Alex

There will be 5 main people total, besides lesser characters.

This is the plot line. It's at a large music school. Tanya is a phenomenal singer, graduate choral conducting student. Marcus is a composer, DMA. Both are engaged, and live together. Both are also extremely ambitious. 
On the margin is Marie (who poses as main character of 2nd storyline), friend of Tanya, a former flutist and violinist now turned administrator and programmer. She likes Alex, who is a graduate student in cello. Alex isn't yet sure of his feelings yet for Marie, but Ernest, a DMA orchestral conductor, likes Marie. But... Tanya likes Ernest secretly... this is gonna get complicated real fast... not to mention their graduation theses/dissertations are all due soon... 

I like it when I don't know where stories are going, it's sometimes the only motivation I have for going on sometimes. If I come up with the whole plot too fast, I get bored of writing it out, and stop.

Updates to follow!


----------



## Kieran (Aug 24, 2010)

Good for you! It sounds like an interesting tale, plenty happening and a great musical backdrop too...


----------



## MarieTregubovich (May 13, 2013)

This sounds awesome! Good luck on it! If you get it published and then someone asks you to make a play out of it, you should have me play the role of Marie since that's my name. =}
Or some other Marie who is just as cool. 
I also love how involved all of them are with music! Musicians have the most interesting lives.


----------

